# Aqueon Mini bow 2.5 light replacement



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

is there any fluorescent bulb i can find to replace the original 15W incandescent bulb? it's kinda hard to find a fluorescent bulb that will fit into that hood and i don't think there's a way to find a new hood for that bow front shape


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I have a 2.5 gallon Minibow  I just purchase the 15w fluorescent bulbs that are in the fish section at Wal Mart; they fit perfectly. You should have no troubles finding those


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for answering my question!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

No problem! I'm glad I could help


----------

